# Blackstone Cemetery 2011 photos



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Now that Halloween is finished for another year  I'm looking forward to getting caught up on the forum and checking out all the great haunt photos being posted!

Here are some photos showing the finished cemetery fence, the graveyard including a not finished (yet) but more detailed mausoleum and my Sam figure with the flaming pumpkin we lit up at the end of the evening.

I've finished up the 2011 updates to my Halloween website and have more photos from the big night as well as updated projects, links & tutorials. Also, don't forget to check out the 2012 Haunted Canada Calendar. (makes a great Xmas gift for the haunters on your list)

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/halloween2011.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh WOW!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn, you have a gorgeous setup. Your shots a beautiful, and the lighting perfect. I still have much to learn when it comes to lighting and photography. I don't think I could pick just one a a favorite, but I really like Sam and the flaming pumpkin.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Super setup! Great photos really bring it to life, nicely done!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want your fence, the werewolf, that mausoleum, and the flaming pot. You can also throw in the knickknack shelf:jol:

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As I commented on the other board, always one of the best. Look forward to your pics each year. Your display truly makes we want to scrap the walk through haunt (which is getting to be too much work) and revert back to the front yard display only, focusing on detail, lighting, and atmosphere. What I've noticed is that you don't change it up much, but it looks fresh and different each year. It's so cohesive and there is so much detail to take in. Just excellent Hector!:jol:

I am in love with the posts between your fence sections!! Where did you get those or did you make them?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm loving the flaming pumpkin! this is a great haunt!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> As I commented on the other board, always one of the best. Look forward to your pics each year. Your display truly makes we want to scrap the walk through haunt (which is getting to be too much work) and revert back to the front yard display only, focusing on detail, lighting, and atmosphere. What I've noticed is that you don't change it up much, but it looks fresh and different each year. It's so cohesive and there is so much detail to take in. Just excellent Hector!:jol:
> 
> I am in love with the posts between your fence sections!! Where did you get those or did you make them?


Thanks jdubbya and everyone! I had to wait until I posted to this forum since my albums are full so I link the photos from my website.

You're right in that I don't really change it too much from year to year but add on and refine everything from tombstone placement and lighting to new props and details. I find every year it works better than the year before although I sometimes feel I should change it up more. I'm in total awe of those haunters who change everything including themes each and every year. There's no way I could ever do that but it's impressive nonetheless.

The fence posts are simple wood 2" x2"s with decorative curtain rod finials. I found the finials in my local Habitat for Humanity Re-Store and bought enough for the whole fence. I think they were about $2 each.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful scenes....everything works perfectly together..lighting, props, fog, yes Halloween can be beautiful!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Uruk-Hai said:


> The fence posts are simple wood 2" x2"s with decorative curtain rod finials. I found the finials in my local Habitat for Humanity Re-Store and bought enough for the whole fence. I think they were about $2 each.


Ingenius! Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the mausoleum! Do you have a tutorial on it? I wish I could get that lighting effect that you do so well. Amazing how it shows in the pictures!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Creep Cringle said:


> I love the mausoleum! Do you have a tutorial on it? I wish I could get that lighting effect that you do so well. Amazing how it shows in the pictures!


Thanks Creep! I don't have a detailed step-by-step tutorial but I do outline my progress on my website which includes my working plans.

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/mausoleum.html

My lighting is actually very simple as I just use regular incandescent spot and flood lights in lawn stake holders. The main thing I use which helps a lot is that I plug all the lights into a 4 channel dimmer box my father made for me. I make sure all the blue lights go to one dimmer and all the orange go to another. That way I can set the blue lights higher and dial down the orange lights which are much brighter than the blue. That really helps to create just the right amount of light without washing out the scene.










For photography I'll play around a bit but most shots are just set on auto but without a flash. A tripod is of course, a must.

Thanks again!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That was all kinds of awesome! What a great display!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your haunt looks fantastic. You are a master of lighting.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

That dimmer box is a great idea. You know I think you have the best stones in the bizzness! The jet engine pumpkin is so cool that must become a Halloween tradition before teardown. The fence turned out fantastic with the broken/bent look you did. Time to go explore your updated website.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Doggone I love that fence.

Is that real fire coming out of the pumpkin?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks sensational and the lighting is amazing. Well done!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Just stunning as usual, Uruk Hai.... that toe pincher is one of the creepiest I have ever seen, I love it! Oh, and the work you added to the mausoleum is stunning! Really gorgeous pictures, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Still one of the BEST cemeteries that I know of on the Halloween block!!
Next year I'm doing a flaming Jack too!!!!


----------

